
HMRC outlay on Amazon over six times what firm paid in corporation tax - GordonS
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/11/hmrc-outlay-on-amazon-over-six-times-what-firm-paid-in-corporation-tax-gmb
======
GordonS
Not really the point of the article, but 11M/year is a _lot_ of AWS spend -
I'd like to know how HMRC is spending 11M/year on AWS?

I wonder if theyd have to comply with a Freedom of Information request...

